# Pacchetto rust compilazione infinita[Risolto]

## saverik

Ciao ,

col mio portatile il tempo di compilazione del pacchetto dev-lang/rust risulta lunghissimo.

qualche soluzione binaria ho visto che esiste. Come la si implementa?.. il pacchetto rust-bin e' equivalente?

Saluti

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si il pacchetto rust-bin è equivalente ma già compilato, quindi ti basta dare

```
# emerge -1 dev-lang/rust-bin

# emerge -C dev-lang/rust
```

tanto poi ci pensa il pacchetto virtuale virtual/rust - usato negli altri ebuild come dipendenza - a vedere se ne hai uno dei due installato.

----------

## saverik

..eè in compilazione da 2 ore...  che dici faccio il passaggio???

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *saverik wrote:*   

> ..eè in compilazione da 2 ore...  che dici faccio il passaggio???
> 
>   

 

Io l'ho fatto anche sul mio sistema anche perche' oltre il tempo di compilazione questo pacchetto richiede anche molta ram e quindi potresti incappare in un errore OOM

----------

## saverik

....infatti!!!!

dopo 3 ore mi ha dato errore.

Ho fatto come dicevi poc'anzi.

Risolto in 1 minuto !!!!

Grazie

----------

